# non subscribers



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Sorry if this has been raised before, but are non-subscribers allowed to take part in MHF rallies.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Yes everybody is welcome on our rallies only difference is you cannot pm us but you can e.mail us., and some rallies you may have to pay a £1 per night extra to camp with us as subscribers get the discounted rate. For show rallies you still get the discount though as you are a member. Hope this all makes sense. Look forward to seeing you both on one of our rallies soon.Just list yourself in one of the rallies on the front page if you wish to attend.

Jacquie


----------

